# Cynder vs I liek Squirtles



## Trinket (Apr 27, 2019)

[size=+2]*Cynder vs I liek Squirtles*[/size]



Cynder said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Cynder's active squad*

 *Vexx* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Houdini* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Scope Lens
 *Walter* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Relic* the genderless Bronzor <Heatproof> @ Weakness Policy
 *Shadow* the female Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw
 *Pyre* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire>
 *Quillian* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze>
 *Pierre* the male Sandshrew (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak> @ Ice Stone
 *Magic* the female Natu <Synchronize>
 *Rushlight* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Spooky Plate


*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Freela* the female Frillish <Cursed Body>
 *Marty* the male Blitzle <Lightning Rod>
 *Fisticuffs* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 *Gobi* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *Api Lahir* the female Litwick <Flash Fire>
 *Panchillo Villagrán* the male Lombre <Rain Dish> @ Water Stone
 *Brinka* the female Azurill <Huge Power>
 *Bombadil* the female Cutiefly <Shield Dust>
 *xX_FrED_Xx* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper>
 *Most Excellent Rolling* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate>


Cynder sends out first!


----------



## Cynder (Apr 27, 2019)

I choose Vexx.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2019)

Let's go spooky for this round: *Freela,* show me what you've got!

Let's get the ball rolling with a Confuse Ray. After that, follow up with Shadow Ball and Scald. If you're taunted, swap out the first Confuse Ray for a Scald; and if they're Protecting, Double Team for 4 clones. If you're taunted on the second or third action and they're also protecting, just do nothing.

*Confuse Ray/Scald/Double Team (4 clones) ~ Shadow Ball/Double Team/do nothing ~ Scald/Double Team/do nothing*


----------



## Cynder (Apr 27, 2019)

Let's begin with a nice *Magic Coat* to reflect that Confuse Ray. Next up use *Rain Dance* and follow with *Thunder*!

*Magic Coat ~ Rain Dance ~ Thunder*


----------



## Trinket (May 21, 2019)

*Round One*​
After some inactivity a handful of trainers from the Asber league are picking things up again!  Appropriately enough, this arena looks like it's gone through a period of inactivity as well, to say the least.  Our three visitors enter the ruins of the old temple and briefly marvel at being inside an ancient, irreplaceable piece of history.  But who _really_ cares?  The Pokémon world is full of mysterious ancient crap; ruins like these are dime-a-dozen.  This looks like a perfect place to FIGHT.

-------------------------------------​
*Cynder* (2/2)
*Vexx*  _[Levitate]_ 

*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Calmly waiting for the battle to begin.

*I liek Squirtles* (2/2)
*Freela*  _[Cursed Body]_

*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Floating around restlessly.

-------------------------------------​
Freela begins the battle by sparkling as ostentatiously as she can muster.  A dazzling display of pulsing lights fizzles in and out of existence around her in incomprehensible patterns, sure to frazzle anyone's brain who tries to make sense of their unknowable geometry.

However, what she's failed to notice is that Vexx, too, is sparkling, a much more subtle, dignified sparkle.  Freela's strange lights reflect in the veil covering Vexx's body; their patterns are only more alien when reflected in the warped surface of the Misdreavus's fabric-like folds.  Freela can't help but stare transfixed at her own ethereal light show, and soon enough, the lights fade and she left floating listlessly at an odd angle, having only frazzled herself.

Vexx gives a satisfied little smirk and moves on to her Rain Dance.  Of course, she doesn't exactly have any _limbs_, so it comes across as more of a Rain Wiggle to onlookers, but really, that's their loss.  They simply don't appreciate culture.  Sure enough, a smattering of rain begins to grace this old temple, and before long, the rain is beating down like there's no tomorrow.  Clearly the powers that be recognize a dance when they see one.

Freela, of course, isn't too bothered by this; the rain can only make her feel more in her element.  Her head continues to feel like jelly — more than it's supposed to, that is — but she manages to shake herself out well enough to figure out her move.  An orb of pure black energy churns itself together between her arm-tentacles and lurches straight at Vexx, caught completely unawares by her tottering opponent pulling herself together.  Vexx is left with a faint but unshakeable pins-and-needles feeling throughout her body, like she's just a little more out of sync than usual with the mortal plane.

She rights herself in one graceful swoosh.  No matter; a minor miscalculation.  She's still well on track to steal the show.  For her grand finale for Act One, she calls forth a bolt of lightning from the heavens.  A blinding flash and an ear-splitting crack tear through the closed space; the bolt strikes true, searing through Freela's wispy body and leaving a giant scorchmark in the middle of the ruin.

Freela flutters around drunkenly.  That certainly did a good amount to smack her back to reality, but on the other hand, she's still seeing lights, and her head, on top of feeling like jelly, now feels like that jelly has been through the microwave.  Who even _does_ that, that doesn't sound appetizing at all, she thinks; she absentmindedly prepares to spew a jet of hot water at Vexx but the warmth welling up in, uh, wherever Water Pokémon get their water from — in any case the gross warm feeling in her mouth just makes her think of heated jelly and she ends up gagging at the thought and choking on her attack.  Vexx watches _very_ satisfied as her opponent finishes out the round sputtering helplessly.

-------------------------------------​
*Cynder* (2/2)
*Vexx*  _[Levitate]_ 

*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Very satisfied with herself.  _−1 Special Defense._

*I liek Squirtles* (2/2)
*Freela*  _[Cursed Body]_

*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* Coming back down to earth.  _Confused (mild, 15% failure chance)._

*Notes:*

 Rain continues to fall (7 actions remaining).
 Cynder commands first next round.



Spoiler: Calcs/rolls



*Action 1:*

 Vexx used Magic Coat:
 4% energy

 Freela used Confuse Ray:
 4% energy
 Reflected by Magic Coat
 Freela's confusion rate is 50%

 End of action:
 Freela's confusion chance drops to 45%


*Action 2:*

 Vexx used Rain Dance:
 5% energy

 Freela used Shadow Ball:
 ≤ 45 to hit self, rolled 85
 ≤ 20 to lower SpD, rolled 16
 ≤ 5 to crit, rolled 96
 3% energy (4% − 1% type)
 15% damage (8% + 2% STAB + 5% super-effective)

 End of action:
 Freela's confusion chance drops to 40%


*Action 3:*

 Vexx used Thunder:
 ≤ 30 to paralyze, rolled 53
 ≤ 5 to crit, rolled 63
 8% energy
 16% damage (11% + 5% super-effective)
 Freela's confusion chance drops to 20%

 Freela used Scald:
 ≤ 20 to hit self, rolled 3
 4% damage to self

 End of action:
 Freela's confusion chance drops to 15%


----------



## Cynder (Jun 2, 2019)

Continue the assault with more *Thunders*, if she uses Protect (or similar), use *Calm Mind*.

*Thunder/Calm Mind x3*

sorry for the late commands


----------

